# Achtung Tiger!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hi Gents! 

Mien RC Tiger is coming together better than expected. I just had to show off what I wasn't sure was possible till tonight. 

I found that using an extra receiver that I can control my MG's movements using what would be the tanks left and right commands. Now until I find a better way ...while the tank is in motion...when the Tank turns L or R the mini gun will follow but that will just look like the radio man is staying alert. 

Its really fun using all my lighting, wiring and years of scale Model skills
on a new thing for me and a fraction of what most RC guys pour into this
fast growing hobby.

Hope you like!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Does the ATF know you have a real machine gun?


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Sweet Fluke, can't wait to see this complete.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks guys! You will not have to wait to too at all.

My girlfriend has her kids for 1/2 the summer...that gives me lots
of geek time  and our local Sci-Fi / annual Fantasy Contest is being held in
late Sept....so I need to finish my 1/24th BSG Salzo Raptor for that...finally 

There is also a local Air show July 11th - 13th and our local RC Tank 
club has been invited to show off our stuff......I'm not Battle I.R. set up....but its all the same. 

Nothing like deadlines to get one motivated :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just Plain Al said:


> Sweet Fluke, can't wait to see this complete.


I like that - I think we should call him "Sweet Fluke" from now on.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Only my mommy can call me that :tongue:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

It just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Danke Dude!* :wave:

I picked up that 20 sec digital recorder from Radio Shack
and recorded that same tune you hear in this video. 

PROS - The newer radio shack digi recorder is more powerful
 and much higher quality.

CONS - The new surface mount tech makes it very difficult to
make it loop...been all over the net and no one has found a way yet
its all re-done big time. 

So.... 20 sec it iz.....with a micro switch if I turn the turret all the 
way back it will play that song....even on a larger speaker its amazing.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

AbsoFluking amazing. :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OMG! My name is a curse word! 

MWAHHHH DEEB!! :tongue:

Thanks Dude!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

::UPDATE::

RATS! and COOL.

There are some VERY BRIGHT tiny single LED's being used in
flash lights these days...BUT!...they run off their own circuit 
mini circuit boards and without them they will not run off outside
voltage with a resistor or not....thats very odd...I wonder if its how
the LED's are manufactured? 

SO!

I hooked up the old 35mm camera strobe set up I originally
planned on using but set aside due to down sizing and less 
equipment in the Turret.....well......HECK YES!! I'm sticking
with it...the Flash is VERY intense, visible even in daylight 
and reacts 10X more realistic than an LED. 

Tried to film it last night but my new camera does not like the 
memory card I have been using.....funny they are both Kodak
easy shares ...hmmm?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yup, that's what an MG34 sounds like. Nice touch with "Panzerlied" playing in the background! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Danke!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

fluke said:


> OMG! My name is a curse word!
> 
> MWAHHHH DEEB!! :tongue:
> 
> Thanks Dude!


Well after that marvelous work, you earned that rare distinction! :wave:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

:tongue:


----------

